
Uniform and Normal Random Number Generator Shootout - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/06/19/uniform-and-normal-random-number-generator-shootout/
======
asymptotic
I'm sorry, the quality tests are garbage. Anyone who's done even a cursory
amount of research into PRNGs has already heard about the Diehard tests and
would have used these in preference, or as a subset, of subsequent testing.

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Diehard_tests>

As may be expected Diehard isn't the be-all-and-end-all of random generator
testing; NIST have their own standards. Dieharder is an attempt to consolidate
Diehard, NIST, and various other randomness tests.

<http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/General/dieharder.php>

This is a severe, severe case of "Not Invented Here"; please do research
before reinventing the wheel.

~~~
messel
Just looking for a good enough solution that's easy enough to bundle into a
small packaged sim. I'll review your recommendations, thanks for sharing them.

